# North Georgia hunting



## bacon6 (Feb 13, 2017)

Just wondering what the hunting is like in north Ga. is there any quality deer (bucks) coming from say north of Dahlonega? Looking at retirement in a few years and was considering trying to find a small farm/land in that area but know nothing about what hunting is like there. Thanks


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 13, 2017)

Lower deer populations than some places in the state. Alot of people are movin in to the area as well.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 13, 2017)

Dahlonega is now a suburb of Atlanta.  Maybe 12 deer per square mile.  Deer get big if they are allowed to live.  Deer like the one in your picture are few and far between.

Lumpkin county has a total of 11 doe days.  That's how few does we have up in the mountains.  National forest had 1 doe day.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 28, 2017)

Deer like the one in your avatar are there but you're going to have to work hard as heck to get to them. You can find pockets of dense deer compared to the rest of the area. I would look at land north of suches. Nice large tracts and great deer.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 28, 2017)

If your retiring up here for big deer your looking at the wrong spot. There are big deer in the area, but they are few and far between. Also you gotta look at land access, if you don't have family or know someone that'll grant permission your out of luck. Clubs are almost nonexistent. There is tons of public land, but I promise you it's a TOTALLY different ballgame than what your used too.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## j_seph (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 28, 2017)

Look at the date on that picture Joe........ Didn't say there were none here, just few and far between.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 28, 2017)

Unicoidawg said:


> Look at the date on that picture Joe........ Didn't say there were none here, just few and far between.


Yeah I know the date, that was my club and sir you are right they are few and far between.


----------



## JohnK (Mar 29, 2017)

I personally find the up and down of hunting on a mountain a lot of work. It's a far more difficult hunt than flat lands. You may find it too arduous to be fun if you're not used to it. If I was going to find a place to hunt when I was old it definitely would not be in the mountains.


----------

